# SPEYER, one of Germany's oldest cities



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Amazing city and amazing photos!
I spent some time there back in 90's. Good memories.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Speyer


Speyer


Speyer Dom


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Speyer


Speyer


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely photographs. Fantastic colours.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Speyer Cathedral


Speyer


Gedächtniskirche der Protestation 


Altpörtel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice place :cheers: thanks, Kampflamm


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Speyer Cathedral


Speyer


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice shots!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

every German town or city has a charm and beauty to show....
is there any that's otherwise?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Believe me, there are plenty of drab and dreary cities in Germany. I drove through 2 of them on my way home from Speyer (Mannheim and Ludwigshafen).


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Altpörtel-Café


Speyer


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Ölberg Speyer


Speyer


Gedächtniskirche der Protestation


----------



## Hyperdanny (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you for the beautiful pictures!
A question for the German friends : does anybody know if there's a substantial Weihnachtmarkt in Speyer?
I've already visited the majority of the cities in this area and the markt could be a good chance to finally add historical Speyer to the list, with the added value of some Weihnachtzauber..
Danke schoen.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I suppose so...

http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/weihnachtsmarkt-speyer.html

Sadly I haven't found any official sites from the tourist office aside from this piece of information:

_26.11.2012 – 08.01.2013
Weihnachts- und Neujahrsmarkt
Alter Marktplatz
Stadt Speyer, Messen und Märkte, E-Mail
(25. und 26.12.2012 geschlossen)_

But if you click on a link all you get is an error message. Great job, Speyer Tourism Office. :|


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Maximilianstraße Speyer


Speyer


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Speyer Cathedral


Speyer


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fantastic looking church - what is its history?


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> What a fantastic looking church - what is its history?


Built in two phases:
- "Speyer I", 1027-1061 AD (original plan)
- "Speyer II", 1080-1106 AD (partial rebuilding, expansion)

Second-largest building in the world (supposedly - let's make it "in Europe") at the time of its construction and for the next 200 years - Cluny was larger - and since the destruction of Cluny in 1810 the largest romanic church in the world. UNESCO World Heritage since 1981.

Partially destroyed by the French in 1689, ruined parts demolished 1754-1756 and rebuilt in 1772-1778 in baroque style; rebuilt parts then reconstructed in neoromanic style 1854-1858 to resemble the 1106 AD look. Currently undergoing repairs for 26 million Euro between 1996 and 2015.

It's one of the three "Imperial Cathedrals" in Germany (the other two are in Worms and Mainz). The crypt underneath the church holds the sarcophages of four Salian German Emperors and four Staufer German Kings buried between 1039 AD and 1308 AD (emperors: Konrad II, ).


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Really beautiful! How much of it is reconstruction? It looks really old, mostly...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

According to our good friends over at Wikipedia the city wasn't really hit during WW2 so most of the buildings are in their original state, aside from new windows and renovations.


----------

